# Aircrew Medical?



## robbiewho? (16 Dec 2009)

Good evening everyone! I found this forum and have found it very informitive and appreciate the time everyone takes to post and share information.

My question is where I applied for an aircrew trade (Airborne Electrontic Sensor Operator) does my medical differ from the one everyone recieved prior to their interview? I wish I had of thought of this question while I was at the recruiting center last week.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Dec 2009)

Yes


----------



## robbiewho? (16 Dec 2009)

How is it different?


----------



## burkecross (16 Dec 2009)

In the future you can search the forum for these kinds of things. Your air crew medical will take you to the optometrist for an eye exam and drops that make your eyes unable to focus, and it will take you to the hospital for blood work, urine analysis and an ekg. Once you get the forms get on top of it. They never told me I needed mine, and it held my file up 7 weeks.


----------



## robbiewho? (16 Dec 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the help and I'll be sure to search  from now on so I don't come off as an idiot.


----------



## X2012 (17 Dec 2009)

Just a side note about the eye drops but no one told me this so I feel I should pass it on. They dilate your pupils, so everything is super bright and you can't focus on near things. They also last for a while, for me it wasn't until the next day that my eyes were totally normal again. So, don't drive yourself to the appointment because you really shouldn't drive with your eyes like that and bring sunglasses. I had one miserable walk home because it there was snow on the ground which just made everything worse!

Good luck!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Dec 2009)

I am hoping on of our members who are working at a CFRC can shed some light on this one actually.  I know there was atleast one AES Op Pte (Direct Entry) who showed up for the first BAQC with no air factor assigned (meaning no aircrew medical was done).  That Pte was enrolled, went to and completed BMQ and then was sent to 1 CFFTS/17 Wing BTL with no air factor assigned.  I would think that the member MUST have an air factor 2 - Fit AES Op *before* they are offered an AES Op slot.  For starters, no AF 2, forget about getting a AMT (IA) crse.  No AMT, no IAQC, etc.  So..the air factor is pretty important.

When does the CFRC send a DE AES Op applicant for the aircrew medical Parts I and II and the cyclo eye exam, etc?  Is it if/when they pass the "normal" entry medical?  Is it if/when they pass the CFAT with a high enough score for AES Op?  Is it when they actually receive an offer for an AES Op position?  Whatever it is supposed to be, it isn't happening at all the CFRCs from what I can gather.


----------



## mellian (17 Dec 2009)

In terms of differences between Air force medical and the remaining two elements, could it take longer to get processed after all of the medical stuff is done, as in not just sent to Ottawa but elsewhere (Borden I think?) to also get approved?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Dec 2009)

Its an aircrew medical, not air force.  Certain trades are required to do one (not all require the same AF either) as part of the initial screenin.  And no its not Borden that looks at the files.  The awarding of air factors is only done by AUMB, which is part of CFEME, which is part of DRDC in Toronto.  They do the medicals for all aircrew and divers.  And yes, it takes more time for the awarding of air factors.


----------



## va3gjs (17 Dec 2009)

I am currently awaiting my air-factor for AESop, and last week asked about the process at CRFC. What I was told by the medic and CRFC in Sudbury was that they would not even complete my interview untill my air-factor comes in. For this location they handed me some forms for local doc and optomitrist to do bloodwork, ecg, and eye tests. Now all my medical information is in Ottawa and was told that they would approve or dis-approve air-factor from there. I was also informed that the cyclo wouldnt even happen till I was at winnipeg if I got an offer. 

I am not sure if this practice is standard across the country, but hopefully it helps give some information.


----------



## robbiewho? (18 Dec 2009)

My understanding from what the Seargent told me was that my next step is an Aircrew medical. I would get called for my first part and then at the medical they would give me some papers that had to get checked out by my family doctor for the aircrew portion. 

I'm going to the recruiting center again tomorrow with a friend and I'll be sure to ask again. I'll post as soon as I get in.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2009)

va3gjs said:
			
		

> Now all my medical information is in Ottawa and was told that they would approve or dis-approve air-factor from there.



Once again, because it seems it hasnt been said enough before, aircrew medicals are aporved by the AUMB folks at DRDC Toronto. Not Ottawa.


----------



## robbiewho? (21 Dec 2009)

*Update*

Well, I just got back from the recruiting office after submitting my application and was told that all three  trades I applied for are full. I was also told that I may be called in March if they are allowed to start processing applications earlier. Shouldn't the trades that are "In Demand" open again in April? I have AC Op down as my second choice and was told it should be an indemand for the next few years. Any truth to that?

So now its a waiting game till April.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Dec 2009)

Its quite possible that many/most trades have reached their recruiting goals for this FY (fiscal year).  The FY the CF goes by is from 01 Apr - 31 Mar yearly.  So, taking that into consideration, the CF is thru the 3rd quarter of this FY.  

A trade such as AES Op that is "in demand" won't be able to recover to what I'll call full strength in one FY mainly because of a bottleneck in the training system that AES Ops go thru from BMQ to the completion of OTU/MOAT (i.e. the *platform specific* training for Aurora, Sea King).  The initial application takes longer because of the aircrew medical.  1 CFFTS in Winnipeg can only run X amount of courses a year of both QL3 and QL5 (aka BAQC and IAQC).  Hence, the recruiting system will only bring in the number of folks that can be trained in one year (approx, it may be less or more depending on many factors).  So, without an understanding of all this stuff, you might mistakenly think that AES Op is a closed trade, but its really more about how/when the CF takes people in based on bottlenecks in the training system.  Which, for the record, it does not always do in the best possible way.  PRETC is proof of that IMO.

The decision is yours but...I think I'd wait the 2-3 months to get the trade I had my hear set on rather than take one I didn't want and be miserable for the next X amount of years.  But...thats me.  I would bet a months pay that offers for DE AES Ops will start again in the new FY.


----------



## robbiewho? (21 Dec 2009)

Thank you Eye in the Sky, 

I have my heart set on AESOp and am going to be holding out for that trade. I was hoping to get some more informaiton which I did. I kind of feel silly being more excited for joining the forces then Christmas. It's a matter now of staying consistant in the gym and keeping busy until then.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Dec 2009)

I am a remuster from the Reg Force from another trade (several over the years actually) and, from start to finish, I waited 17 months for my OT (occupation transfer) to AES Op.  I think it was worth the wait without question.


----------



## trigger324 (24 Dec 2009)

17 months?!  lucky you.  for me, from my first application to now, still waiting to hopefully hear i'll be picked in a few weeks, it's been about 4 years!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Dec 2009)

Ok, but to avoid giving people the wrong idea, were you eligible for an OT under CFAO 11-12 that whole 4 years?  Or did you just meet the requirements this year, hence your file moving forward.


----------



## trigger324 (24 Dec 2009)

within the bounds of that cfao as well as a margen, i literally had a new reason each of the 3 years i applied previous as to why i was not meeting the requirements every time...


----------



## Boom King (19 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Once again, because it seems it hasnt been said enough before, aircrew medicals are aporved by the AUMB folks at DRDC Toronto. Not Ottawa.



Hey guys, I am just looking for some clarification on this process.  I just did my aircrew medical recently which involved bloodwork, an ECG, and an appointment with the optometrist.  I called DRDC Toronto and they said that everything was received and that my file has been sent to Ottawa for a decision.  Based on this and according to CDN Aviator's quote, I assumed that my medical paperwork was all reviewed and approved.  I called my local recruitment office a week after just to double check and they said that everything was received but that the medical has not been reviewed or approved by the doctor yet.   I was always under the understanding and just like it has been quoted here before, that aircrew medicals are approved by Toronto.  After this is done, they send your file to Ottawa for nomination to Aircrew selection.  Perhaps my recruitment office has out of date information or I am wondering if the medical goes to Ottawa for final approval before they nominate you for aircrew selection?


----------



## DexOlesa (19 Jul 2010)

They are talking about the full workup you will do if you pass aircrew selection at DRDC toronto. THis will do all those tests again and others for you to earn you A1 medical status, what you are talking about is the medical forms you handed into the recruiter which they sent off to ottawa for ottawa to decide if they even should bother sending you to aircrew selection.


----------



## 2010newbie (31 Mar 2011)

Will an expired Aircrew Medical preclude me from attending BMOQ? Am I considered medically unfit with an expired medical or only for Aircrew related training?

I made the appointment for my medical a couple months ago and now my final exam schedule has been released at school. I have a conflict between an exam and the medical and the medical cannot be rescheduled until June. My exam can be rearranged, but deferred exams are being written during my expected BMOQ dates. My options at this point are trying to contact other bases in Southern Ontario and see if they can fit me in for a medical in April, defer the medical until after BMOQ, or skip the exam.

Thanks.


----------



## jemcgrg (31 Mar 2011)

Boom King said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I am just looking for some clarification on this process.  I just did my aircrew medical recently which involved bloodwork, an ECG, and an appointment with the optometrist.  I called DRDC Toronto and they said that everything was received and that my file has been sent to Ottawa for a decision.  Based on this and according to CDN Aviator's quote, I assumed that my medical paperwork was all reviewed and approved.  I called my local recruitment office a week after just to double check and they said that everything was received but that the medical has not been reviewed or approved by the doctor yet.   I was always under the understanding and just like it has been quoted here before, that aircrew medicals are approved by Toronto.  After this is done, they send your file to Ottawa for nomination to Aircrew selection.  Perhaps my recruitment office has out of date information or I am wondering if the medical goes to Ottawa for final approval before they nominate you for aircrew selection?



I can only speak from my own experience, but mine also went to Ottawa when I was going in for Pilot and they were the ones that sent it back to recruiting to tell me if I was medically fit for pilot. Recruiting also needed to physically receive my file back before they would tell me if I was ok for it.


----------



## Mudshuvel (5 Apr 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been perusing the site and would like a nice solid answer on this since I've been reading conflicting information:

Am I right in assuming, that with Air Crew Medical, the information gets sent to Ottawa with the regular Medical, after approval in Ottawa the Air Crew Medical gets sent to Toronto for approval, then back to Ottawa for awarding of the Factor? And I read somewhere this takes about 2-3 weeks?

That's the jest of what I understood about the whole thing, if I'm brutally wrong, please correct me.


----------



## jemcgrg (5 Apr 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been perusing the site and would like a nice solid answer on this since I've been reading conflicting information:
> 
> ...



Again I can only speak to my own, but mine went to Toronto first, and then to Ottawa for review and my factor at the same time. No back and forth. It did take about 2.5 weeks though for it to be returned.


----------



## Mudshuvel (5 Apr 2011)

I'm not 100% sure when it would've been sent to Toronto, should I call in for an update or should I wait to be contacted. I know the RC's are nuts in April and I don't want to add to their workload if I don't have to, and understandably, I also know that due to the increased number of applications, my file could be easily overlooked since I live in a city with only one RC with low staff.


----------



## taerakwon (5 Apr 2011)

I did my aircrew medical for AEC.  For me, I visited the CFRC-Toronto medical office to speak with a medical officer where  I was given few documentations to be filled-in by my family physician, and be submitted directly to the medical office.   I was also required to extract few blood samples in lifelabs (private laboratory service whom I believe is responsible for analyzing blood samples for the army), took few x-rays, and did pulmonary function tests.  After completion all my medical documents, the CFRC medical office sent my data to Ottawa, where they examined my medical status and decided whether I am a suitable candidate for my trade or not.  I subitted all my medical documents around Nov 2010, and received a call, with regard to the approval for my trade by my Captain, in the middle of March; however, waiting time for you to hear any response from your recruiter officer may vary.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Apr 2011)

Again, all initial aircrew medicals must be reviewed by the environmental medicine folks at DRDC Toronto.

After 6 years of military flying, its not like i'm making this stuff up.


----------



## taerakwon (5 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> It's a trade. Not a trait.   I had a few friends who kept calling it a trait too.. I'm not sure why this seems to be so common..



Thank you, I just fixed it.  Biochemistry major, just got mixed up with trait, which involve genes XD


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> It's a trade. Not a trait.   I had a few friends who kept calling it a trait too.. I'm not sure why this seems to be so common..



Much like people who don't know there is a difference between then and than, their and they're and there, etc ad nauseum.

MM


----------

